
OpenAI Gym - varunagrawal
https://openai.com/blog/openai-gym-beta/
======
mark_element
Previously on HackerNews:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11582345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11582345)

------
fchollet
Two repos to get started building reinforcement learning agents with Gym and
Keras:

[https://github.com/sherjilozair/dqn](https://github.com/sherjilozair/dqn)

[https://github.com/osh/kerlym](https://github.com/osh/kerlym)

------
washt
This is awesome. All that's missing is a self driving car environment ;)

------
mjs2600
The focus on improving reinforcement learning is really exciting. It's the
area of machine learning that seems to have the most untapped potential.

------
fizzbatter
For those more familiar in this scape - would something like this be possible
for NLP? Specifically sentence classification (ie, to produce an intent with
metadata)?

~~~
ilyaeck
OpenAI Gym is for Reinforcement Learning - a different kind of learning, where
you don't have ground truth, but the agent gets a positive reward when it
makes good guesses. Is this what you are looking for with NLP?

~~~
fizzbatter
What i'm looking for from NLP is the classic holy grail i guess _(Ie, i know
i'm asking a lot)_. To be able to translate english to and from actionable
data.

A lot of companies like wit.ai are harnessing the power of machine learning,
and having customers/users contribute heavily to this.

I'd love to see a service like OpenAI provide open source offerings to help
the community grow language understanding together. Think of wit.ai, but fully
open source and with the machine learned result downloadable - usable offline,
licensed freely, etc.

Machine Learning for NLP has so many powerful private offerings, but i'm not
aware of a single open source one. Especially one that you could run offline
on your own servers.

------
vagabondvector
kudos for citing Searn, it's one of the greatest joint prediction and learning
algorithms that started a whole range of useful learning to search approaches.

LOLS is even better. all approaches inspired by the reinforcement learning but
use the information from already present data to imitate the constructed
policy.

training neural networks with the approach of LOLS could make so many tasks
reachable.

one could probably even imitate a komodo 9 algorithm with it.

------
dharma1
Would be great to have Unity3D or Unreal Engine integration for
games/simulations

~~~
gdb
Yes, that'd be great. Gym is open-source — would love if someone built an
integration!

------
bodytaing
Are there any existing projects based on this, just looking for some examples

------
udkl
Does anyone else think the title/url is misleading ?

Looking at 'Open AI', I expected a generic AI related open source project.

This project seems to be specifically related to "developing and comparing
reinforcement learning (RL) algorithms" .... which looks like a more specific
subset.

~~~
ilyaeck
It is not misleading at all, that is the project.

